
The Full BBS Documentary Interviews Are Going Online - vog
http://ascii.textfiles.com/archives/5289
======
vog
Link to the documentary videos (available as soon as they fill up):

[https://archive.org/details/bbs_documentary](https://archive.org/details/bbs_documentary)

